# Problem with my Literati



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have some ebooks that were given to me that I want to put on my Literati.  They are children's books.  So, I hooked up my Literati to my computer via USB.  Then I clicked on the book file and did a "Copy", then went to the Literati drive and did a Paste.  (I did 3 books like this.)  The books all show as being on the Literati when I look at the info on my computer.  But then when I Eject and look for them on the actual device, they aren't there!  I even put them in ADE and then hooked up my Literati again, and did the drag and drop onto the Literati.  In ADE it shows the books are on the Literati, but when I Eject and look, they still aren't there.  I've done the Synch, I've turned it off and back on, any suggestions?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You didn't mention the file type. According to the manual, they will be in the BOOKs area if the files were ePUB and in the DOCUMENTS area if the files were PDF.

If that doesn't work, you can reset the device. There is a reset button on the back that you can trip with a paperclip.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

They are epub files.  And I've looked everywhere, can't find them.  There's a discussion thread on MobileRead where you can ask questions about the Literati and I posted it there but nobody has responded.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> They are epub files. And I've looked everywhere, can't find them. There's a discussion thread on MobileRead where you can ask questions about the Literati and I posted it there but nobody has responded.


The only thing I can think of is a reset. I had to reset mine over the weekend, the Sync wouldn't "take" when I clicked on it. After the reset, it worked.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

When I've downloaded epub books from the library, I drag/drop to the Literati.  When I unplug the USB, Literati says it's updating or downloading or something like that.  You don't get that message?  Sounds like the unit itself doesn't generate the book on the Literati until the USB connection is gone.  Don't know if that helps...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I did a reset yesterday with a paper clip, then plugged it into my computer and when I unplugged it, the books were there.  Still don't know for sure what I did, but it's working now.


----------

